# Husky 1550psi Pressure Washer Wand Leaking Water



## sandal82 (Jul 11, 2010)

i have an old wand for mine that did that same thing.. not posative if it was husky, almost posative its not, anyway. it did the same thing, although i believe it was from being left outside maybe in the winter (the wand) but it was a barely noticeable tiny fracture in the metal inside the handle, i screwed with that thing with epoxys and all kinds of stuff, your best bet is to go buy a new one, i think around 15-20$ usd, you could pick one up at home depot, or places like that.. then you dont have to wonder where its leaking from, or fixing it, will save some headache, and its a good "thank you" for your friend letting you use the washer


----------



## dontpbg (Sep 28, 2010)

*2 Springs*

Don't know if you still have the handle, but I also had water leaking from the handle and took it apart and the 2 springs fell out. I was able to get it back together but it still leaks a little. I can get some pressure and clean. The larger of the springs goes in the black, plastic tube before the valve. The longer, thinner spring goes at the top of the handle, near the valve, where it allows the handle to pivot back in place. Hope this helps.


----------

